# Hunting/Bug Out Bike?



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

For those on this forum that advocate alternative bug out vehicles, this one seemed to me to be the perfect one. The company calls it a "hunting bike", but it looks like a great bug out bike as well. From the company's marketing group:


Realtree x Cogburn CB4 Hunting Bike ($2,200)

Forget your noisy truck, ATV, or dirt bike you can quietly get to your favorite hunting or fishing spot without alerting nearby critters to your whereabouts with the Realtree x Cogburn CB4 Hunting Bike ($2,200). It's built to handle tricky terrain, with huge 3.8-inch tires that run on low pressure and all-condition disk brakes on the front and back wheels. Plenty of attachment points and cages let you load it down with all the gear you need, including a scabbard for your bow, fishing rod, or rifle. And of course it's kitted out in Realtree Xtra camo with anodized black no-glare accents, so you can blend right in to your surroundings.

Source: Realtree


I tried to upload a picture of it, so hopefully it attached. This is my first time trying to do so.


----------



## tugboats (Feb 15, 2009)

I love the idea of a bike, however, that is awful pricey. The critters will see you pedalling down the trail camo or not. A quality off road bike is far cheaper and you can DIY your own attachments. I carry a bike in the bed of my truck and a takedown bike in the trunk of the car. They are very, very used but are still servicable.

After a Bug-Home exercise a while back someone suggested a bike to me. Even if I just push it it takes the load off of my aging back. I have pedalled home many times just to see if I can. I have even attempted the bike on snowy roads. Doable but dangerous. If it were snowy I would just push the bike home.

My next project on my wish list is a battery or engine assisted bike. I am LAZY, LAZY, LAZY. 

Tugs


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

Great concept but not for me. We use mountain bikes for everything including hunting. The primary problems I see with this one is the price and the tires. Low pressure tires suck on a bike. The wide tires might be good in some instances. I can only think of one time they'd have been an asset and the rest of the time they'd have been detrimental. The wide tires and low pressure increase flotation at the expense of friction. When you're talking human powered vehicle the extra effort required is not often worth it.

Just my opinion on this bike. Generally, I think bikes are a very neglected and overlooked resource.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I have peddled mountian-bikes for years - 1,000+mile tours on the road for a vacation to commuting every day of the work-week from -40° temperatures upto 40° (celcius) temperatures. 

All those miles on a bike taught me one thing, a bicycle is good for vitually any weather as long as you are dressed for it. If you are worried about ice under the tires, you can spike the tires for that bit of extra grip. I used to have one set of tires with the spikes pointing out towards the sides. If I started going sideways, the spikes could grab and help me get verticle again.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

You would never be able to find replacement tires or tubes locally. It looks like it is quite heavy.


----------



## Boomy (Mar 17, 2012)

tugboats said:


> The critters will see you pedalling down the trail camo or not.
> 
> Tugs


When I hunted deer, I could ride right up on them when I was on a bike during deer season when the hunting pressure made it impossible to walk up on one. They don't see cyclist as s threat.

I do camo my hunting bikes but because of other hunters. If they can't see then they can't steal it.


----------

